# My New Turbo System - VR6T



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*My New Turbo System - VR6T ** Update ***

Just got it back yesterday. It runs awesome! Currently running it @ 10psi to be conservative. I will be Drag Racing it at Waterfest on Sunday.
Here's the info on it:
Schimmel Performance Turbo System
GT35/40R
C2 Stage 2 Fueling
42# Injectors
LM-1 Wideband
Bosch Inline Pump
SP Air to Water Intercooler
SP Short Runner Intake
SP Custom 3" Turbo Back Exhuast SS V-Band w/ 3 Magnaflow
8.5:1 Head Gasket Spacer
ARP Rod Bolts & Head Studs
SP Rebuilt Head
Peloquin LSD
Stage 2 Clutch
Stage 2 DSS Axles
B&M Short Shifter
etc....
Special thanks go out to Bill & Bones @ SP, and Chris Collier!
Enjoy the Pics!
















best run is 335.71 whp / 282.96 tq @ 13 psi of Boost with afr's in the 12.4:1 range (run #3)
first 2 runs are @ 12 psi with same afr's 324.49whp & 323.56whp


































_Modified by bdfeenie at 6:35 PM 8-23-2006_

_Modified by bdfeenie at 6:39 PM 8-23-2006_

_Modified by bdfeenie at 6:47 PM 8-23-2006_


_Modified by bdfeenie at 3:37 AM 9-28-2006_


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (bdfeenie)*

y only 10psi and y did u go 4in to 3in back to 4in on the turbo to maf inlet.
looks realy clean and nice


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (ShaggyVR6)*

Looks Nice!


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

We just got it running, and we are waiting until after Watefest to look at cranking the boost up. I will probably take it to the 15-17psi range. The motor has 104K on it, so I am not too eager to hurt it just yet.
The 4-3-4 air intake is do to the fact that I will be going Standalone in the next year or so, and running a Cold Air Intake 3" down into the bumper. 4" inch straight from the Turbo is a really tight fit as it is.
Thanks for the kind words though!


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

How are you re-routing the BOV discharge back into the intake? I didn't know the Tial BOV had that capability.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

nice set up!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_How are you re-routing the BOV discharge back into the intake? I didn't know the Tial BOV had that capability.

It doesn't have the capability to re-route like other bovs.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (bdfeenie)*

Nice looking setup! I like that A/W intercooler. What are your IAT's like? 

Constructive criticisem: Ditch that hard 90 elbow thats on the compressor. Get a mandrel bent pipe and a straight silicone coupler. That hard 90 makes you dump 1psi and makes your compressor less efficient. (hotter boost charge to reach the same level of boost to compensate for the elbow.)


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Nice looking setup! I like that A/W intercooler. What are your IAT's like? 

Constructive criticisem: Ditch that hard 90 elbow thats on the compressor. Get a mandrel bent pipe and a straight silicone coupler. That hard 90 makes you dump 1psi and makes your compressor less efficient. (hotter boost charge to reach the same level of boost to compensate for the elbow.)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks great.. Schimmel makes some great kits that look







.. Good choice.. Hope everything works out.

Cheers


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

That's almost the exact setup i wanted to run


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_








[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Your crankcase breather is going to melt if you leave it there.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (bdfeenie)*

Looks sweet! (I work with your buddy Berger who sent me the link.....)
Looking forward to seeing it run on Sunday. 


_Modified by vwlippy at 7:02 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool!
Thanks!


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (bdfeenie)*

looks like a great kit..


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (sinisterh22a)*

don;t realy look like a kit looks pretty custom. and a full build


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

It's the start of what could be a kit... A little different than the norm, that's for sho.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Hey we're pretty much neighbors. Its nice to see another VRT in the area. 








You car looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (ShaggyVR6)*

Looks good.


----------



## IBD12NV (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (Ghetto-8v)*

I love it!! Looks great and you're right. It should be the new kit on the Block. Complete with instructions for guys like me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (ShaggyVR6)*

looks like a sp kit to me
*edit for bad spelling*


_Modified by sinisterh22a at 12:43 PM 7-12-2006_


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (sinisterh22a)*

What did it run at Waterfest?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: My New Turbo System - VR6T (vwlippy)*

It should be turned into a kit.....


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

I ran it twice on Sunday, and the best time was....13.59 @ 104.8 mph. The mph is good for 12's but since it was my first time ever racing the car, and first time ever drag racing a FWD Car, I guess it's okay. It was ranging between 8-10psi the whole run. 60' times were 2.25 on both runs with Drag Radials. It's going to take practice....Launch is everything.
I'll keep everyone posted as time goes on. I may utilize a 2-stage boost controller to kick into high boost in 3rd gear to compensate for crappy launches, and make it up on the top end a little.
The car was in the Schimmel Performance Tent for a while on Sunday between runs.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

http://s17.photobucket.com/alb...d.flv


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

nice


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Nice. Get that launch down to a 2.0 60ft or better, and nail you shifts, and you'll hit 12's easily, especially down at sea level.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

with only 8-10 psi I wouldn't worry about using a two stage boost controller. However if you have a two step or another form of launch controll that would help out big time. 
With FWD & turbo its all about the launch, as you mentioned. Just keep practicing and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

Thanks all!


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Updated with Dyno Runs


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

good stuff!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to another local vrt guy!!!


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

take it back to the track and see what she does now with more power and more practice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Fall Show & Go in Englishtown will be the next Track Outing for me in October. Hopefully I can get in the 2.0 short time realm, and put some decent numbers down.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

12.8 @ 118mph 
Off of the wastegate 1st & 2, then switched to High Boost 18spi for 3rd & 4th.
On DR's, with a 2.1 short time.
Still need more practice...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_12.8 @ 118mph 
Off of the wastegate 1st & 2, then switched to High Boost 18spi for 3rd & 4th.
On DR's, with a 2.1 short time.
Still need more practice...

slow.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Be Nice!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_Be Nice!

i was, i coulda said "hella slow" 
lol, i am kidding, this car is the hotness!!!


----------



## vrdubn995 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Where did you move your brake fluid res.?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_12.8 @ 118mph 
Off of the wastegate 1st & 2, then switched to High Boost 18spi for 3rd & 4th.
On DR's, with a 2.1 short time.
Still need more practice...

What is your WG spring psi? I run an 11psi spring and use it for 1st and 2nd, then switch to 16psi for 3rd and 4th. I did a 2.3 60ft, because of the fuzion tires, but still ran a 12.8, probably because the taller ap tuning gears help me put down power a little better. And I ran a [email protected] once just off the 11psi spring only.
If you're only running 8-10psi in 1st and 2nd, you may want to consider going to 12 or so because with drag radials you should be able to hook decent enough. I need to get some DRs put on my spare 15s, but I don't wanna break axles. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:23 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm running 12psi off of the wastegate spring.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Nice numbers! I like your setup with the liquid/air intercooler too that is very unique.
Who makes that cooler and what is involved in installing one of those aside from relocating the battery?


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

A/W setup is from http://www.spturbo.com and the battery is still in the stock location. It was replaced with the 7lb Braille battery.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Man that's a small battery.
That's a nice website, a little pricey but I'm sure it's well worth it... especially if you are going for the "stealth" look of having the i/c but not showing it at all...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

Replying to keep in watched topics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3vrtspeed (Dec 5, 2011)

Where did you mount your tank for your air to water cooler?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Holy bump


----------



## pokey420 (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice setup. What are the specs on the turbo?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a nice linear curve you got going on there


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

anyone realize you're commenting on a 6 year old thread? 


:laugh:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Mr.Tan said:


> anyone realize you're commenting on a 6 year old thread?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


...and most stuff stays on the first page for a week or two anymore, so what's your point?


----------

